

The Garage: Mouse Without Borders - matan_a
http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2011/09/09/microsoft-garage-download-mouse-without-borders.aspx

======
noonespecial
Seriously? I was doing this with X2vnc and win2vnc _before the turn of the
century_. Perhaps getting it to run as a service around all of the "as
administrator" crap in windows 7 is the innovation?

